# Pressemeldung: Keine Grundlage für Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2016)

Pressemeldung Jan Korte MdB, stellv. Vorsitzender der Fraktion DIE LINKE.


*Keine Grundlage für Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee​*
Im Zuge der Einrichtung von Naturschutzgebieten in der Nord- und Ostsee plant die Bundesregierung ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei, obwohl sie nicht konkret benennen kann, inwieweit der Schutzzweck der Gebiete durch das Angeln in Frage gestellt wird. 

Dies geht aus einer Antwort des Bundesumweltministeriums auf eine schriftliche Frage des Bundestagsabgeordneten Jan Korte (DIE LINKE) hervor. 

Siehe:
http://www.jankorte.de/kontext/controllers/document.php/95.1/a/a24586.pdf 

Bereits in den Begründungen der geplanten Schutzverordnungsentwürfe hatte das Ministerium eingeräumt, das jetzige Ausmaß der Angelfischerei in den zukünftigen Schutzgebieten gar nicht zu kennen. 

Jan Korte, stellvertretender Vorsitzender der Linksfraktion im Bundestag, erklärt dazu: 
„Was das Ministerium hier vorgelegt hat ist entweder mit heißer Nadel gestrickt und handwerklich daneben, oder es geht mit Absicht gegen die Freizeitfischerei. Wer Angelverbote erlässt, sollte wenigstens darlegen können, warum er das tut. Das kann das Bundesumweltministerium ganz offensichtlich nicht, sonst hätte es mir auf meine Frage antworten können, inwieweit der Schutzzweck durch Angler gefährdet wird. 

Wenn die Bundesregierung nicht einmal das Ausmaß der Freizeitfischerei in den zu schützenden Gebieten kennt, kann sie den vermeintlich entstandenen Schaden natürlich auch nicht benennen – genauso wenig aber behaupten, dass mit einem pauschalen Angelverbot eine Verbesserung im Sinne des Naturschutzes erreicht würde. 

Für Angler, aber auch für die im Tourismus beschäftigten Arbeitnehmer in den Küstenländern, ist schwer nachvollziehbar, weshalb Angeln die Natur angeblich stört und deshalb kategorisch verboten werden soll, die Schifffahrt oder sogar die Rohstoffausbeutung und Energiegewinnung durch Wind- und Gezeitenkraftwerke in den Schutzgebieten hingegen nicht.“


DIE LINKE wird in Kürze nachfragen, ob die Bundesregierung mittlerweile ihre Datenlage verbessert hat und ob sie für jedes einzelne geplante Schutzgebiet darlegen kann, welche Maßnahmen sie aus welchen Gründen für geboten hält. 

Pauschale Angelverbote werden keiner objektiven Prüfung standhalten können, soviel steht fest.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kommentar zur Meldung*
Was mir persönlich gefällt:
Hier wird was aktiv getan von der Linken!

Ob auch die Partei der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, sich so aktiv für Angler einsetzt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedenfalls kam dazu von denen keinerlei Meldung.

Dass die SPD im Bund genauso anglerfeindlich eingestellt ist wie in Baden-Württemberg, ist ja durch diese Maßnahme des Bundesumweltministeriums unter Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) bewiesen.

Auch die CDU geht ja immer mehr in anglerfeindliche Richtung, siehe auch und gerade in Baden-Württemberg, wo sogar der Ausbau der Wasserkraft unterstützt wird (mit durch den Präsidenten des dortigen Landesfischereiverbandes, von Eyb, Mitglied der CDU-Fraktion im Landtag). Auch  von der CDU erreichte uns keine Meldung, dass sie aktiv etwas gegen die Angelverbote tun wollten.

Und dass die Grünen per se anglerfeindlich sind, das braucht man ja nicht auszuführen, dementsprechend kam auch von denen natürlich keinerlei Meldung bei uns an, dass sie etwas gegen diese Angelverbote tun wollen - da macht auch eine grüne, wirkungslose Schwalbe wie Minister Habeck aus Schleswig Holstein keinen Sommer.....


*Mal pro Angler statt pro Vebote!*
Auch die Linke hängt ja eigentlich ganz gerne wie die Grünen oder SPD der Meinung an, mit Verboten, Geboten und Einschränkungen könne man die Menschen schon zum Besseren erziehen, und sie haben viele Leute in ihren Reihen, die gerne auch mal unreflektiert die Argumente der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU und BUND übernehmen.

Umso schöner, wenn man hier im Bereich der Angelei sieht, dass zumindest die Linke hier auch auf den Menschen, den Angler und gegen immer weitere Verbote und Restriktionen setzt.

Und dass das, was im Interview von Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte uns gegenüber in Berlin im Bundestag gesagt wurde, nicht nur schnell für Beifall daher gesagt wurde, sondern hier auch in praktische Politik umgesetzt wird:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Keine Grundlage für Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee*

Coole Reaktion von Jan Korte auf Facebook zu meinem Kommentar hier mit der "Verbotspartei" :
https://www.facebook.com/jankortemdb/posts/1113441458698841


----------



## uwe Leu (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Keine Grundlage für Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee*

Hallo,
der LAV in Meck Pomm hat jetzt einen Link zur Petition gegen das Angelverbot geschaltet, das Ergebnis ist bis jetzt so bitter wie die profesionalität mit der die Gegenwähr seitens des Vereins läuft.
Bis 25.10.2016 müssen 50.000 Unterschriften eingebracht werden, eigentlich gut schafbar, also mitmachen.
www.lav-mv.de


----------

